# help, i need to hand tame my cockatiel!!



## hannah0405 (Jul 20, 2011)

iv had my 15 month old cockatiel for just under a week, sometimes she lets me feed her millet out of my hand but most of the time she either flys away or hisses and nudges my hand with her beak. does anyone please know what i should do next?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sure have a look at my thread http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## hannah0405 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your help, is working really well  especially the taking away of the food lol had her eating out of the palm of my hand today! couldnt believe it lol now just to get her up on my hand lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------

